
Oracle underpaid women and minority workers by $401M – Labor Department - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/labor-department-oracle-shorted-women-minorities-by-400-million-2019-1
======
DigiMortal
Oracle is an underperformer, not an efficient company, mismanaged...list goes
on!

I used to want to work there, but now I'm pivoting to smaller tech companies,
better growth potential

